# New on Masons of Texas



## txfishduck (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi there brothers, another brother told me about this site! I will be turning my Master Exam next Wed at Matagorda Lodge #7! Its been a good ride!


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 30, 2011)

*welcome*

Welcome brother, and congratulations!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Benton (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## cog41 (Dec 2, 2011)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard, brother.


----------



## hlnelson (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------

